# RapidAir - it doesn't get any easier than this



## BTKS

I have this system but I obtained it from Northern Tool and Hydraulics. I love it! I've had it in two or three different configurations and had no trouble moving things around. I had a little extra hose on a trunk line so I just let it double back on itself, no waste. I might need that little extra later. Overall, great system I would recommend to anyone with needs under 150psi.
It is so nice to have airdrops all over the shop. No dragging hoses from one end to the other, etc, etc. Thanks for posting.


----------



## NiteWalker

I want to get this system to plumb a few lines in my shop. Is this ok with smaller compressors? I have a Makita MAC2400. I plan to upgrade my compressor later this year.


----------



## Grandpa

It should be okay. The line would be like a larger tank to hold air. I sometimes takes a little more pressure since some is lost in the lines due to friction. If you can use a 50' air hose then you should be able to use a 25' line with a 25' air hose on it. all the same.


----------



## BigAl98

I have the same system. Got it from Harbor Freight and installed it my shop… I do have a leak (at around 120psi) and haven't bothered to fix yet. I have the hook up to the compressor, up the wall over the ceiling to the other side of the shop and a drop down. At the drop down I have a connection with a drain. In the ceiling I have a block with a quick snap connection for my air hose reel…

Works good…no complaints…went together fast. The plastic doesn't lie flat, so I would recomend you do it when its hot, and let the hose relax…don't do it when I did (in the late fall when it was cold). Also, get plenty of clamps to hold it to your wall/ceiling surface as needed. I think because parts of my run are under stress, that's what caused the leak…it leaks at the connectors, if it does leak.

When you cut the plastic make sure you cut it a 90 degrees, and dress up the end so there's no loose plastic at the cut. The pressure fit connectors are picky that way.


----------



## Loogie

You know, the RapidAir website says that Harbor Freight was making a knock-off of the ir system but I couldn't find it at Harbor Frieght's website or in my local store. How long ago did you get it? I wonder if they're discontinued it.


----------



## JohnGray

I too tried on HF site and had no luck finding the kit.


----------



## mantwi

This looks like PEX plumbing pipe. If that's the case you can save a considerable amount of money by buying a roll of PEX, it comes in 25, 50 and 100' rolls and there is a wide array of fittings that could be used to make connections. There is also a brand of the same type stuff that is branded Shark Bite. Either brand would work, if it won't fit the air compressor fittings a heat gun can be used to soften it up enough to screw them in (use male fittings only) and when it cools it will shrink forming a leak proof connection. Both are very easy to work with and priced well below the $199.00 they are asking for this system.


----------



## Bobsboxes

I went with the 3/4" rapid air maxiline system. Have had it going for a month now, no problems. I unrolled the pipe on my work bench, to try to keep it straight. It replaced my old pvc plastic pipe, getting very brittle, and maybe a lot unsafe. Install took about one day, very happy.


----------

